# Pet safe ant traps?



## cadams5120 (May 20, 2009)

summer is here and we have ants for the first time!!!!!!!

does anyone know if there are ant traps that i need to watch out for, or if there are ones that keep pet safety in mind?


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

I had ants last summer and got rid of them with orange oil! I just put it all around any openings and the ants will not cross it. You do have to reapply it periodically though. They were gone in no time!


----------



## cadams5120 (May 20, 2009)

oh my gosh - see this is why i love this thread!!!
I even have orange oil - off to do it now. Whiskers will be sad b/c he loves to follow them. He is an ant hurder. lol


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

I am going to have to try the orange oil.

In most ant traps, the poison is contained within some sort of little case. I usually stick these someplace the cats can't get to. I've also made my own containers, since the type of poison that seems to work best for the ants around here is the syrupy kind that comes in a little jar that you have to pour out. A little plastic box (such as those cheap cosmetic/soap containers you find with all the travel size stuff) with an ant size doorway cut in the side makes a good cat proof container.

Just learned recently that the syrup type poison I prefer is no more than borax mixed with a sugar solution. You can bet I won't be paying $5 for a tiny bottle of the stuff anymore.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Before I discovered the orange oil I used baking soda and brown sugar 50/50. It worked well but took a few days. Same concept as the boric acid and syrup. The sugar attracts them and the baking soda kills 'em. I like the oil better cause it works even faster and doesn't kill them. Poor little ants. They work so hard!


----------



## vabird (Sep 26, 2007)

Most of the ant traps you can buy are fairly nontoxic. Even if they are chewed up and eaten the biggest problem they'll cause is a foreign body from the plastic.


----------

